# Reader fitting opportunity (Scotland) - Nike Vapor drivers



## Jake O'Reilly (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi one and all,

Here's your first fitting opportunity of 2015, and it's not a bad one to start with!

Fancy playing the same driver as Rory and Tiger? Well you might just be able to if you're one of three readers selected to join us at Archerfield on Tuesday February the 3rd.

You'll need to be able to get to Archerfield (just east of Edinburgh) for 9am under your own steam and cost, and will get to keep the Nike Vapor driver you are fitted for. 

You'll also appear in a future issue of GM and will need to be happy to appear on video.

Because the Vapor driver comes in 3 models for different ability players, we're looking for a wide range of handicaps, so anyone can apply by emailing myself (jake.oreilly@timeinc.com) with the following details:

Name:
Forum name:
Handicap:
Home Club:
Current driver you play:
Describe your current driving in terms of distance:
Describe your current driving in terms of accuracy:
Describe your experience of a driver fitting if you've had one:

Closing date for entries is Friday the 23rd of January, with those selected announced the following week.

Good luck!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 15, 2015)

Typical northern bias...


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 15, 2015)

Great start Jake hope the 3 selected benefit greatly.
Will be really good getting feedback for Nike to see how they match up with the other major players.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 15, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Typical northern bias...

Click to expand...

Love this!!!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Typical northern bias...

Click to expand...

Northern Bias, its still 200 miles south of me


----------



## Slab (Jan 15, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Northern Bias, its still 200 miles south of me

Click to expand...

Its 6,331 miles north of me, so yeah northern bias


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 15, 2015)

Damn Scots.... :lol:

Maybe Nike are to blame for setting up at Archerfield. Sadly, just too far to contemplate it...but I would have given something valuable to be involvedn if it was southern.  Enjoy the drivers...whoever are lucky enough to receive them


----------



## matt71 (Jan 15, 2015)

Quality stuff again GM !

Name in the hat. even better its a stone throw away from my family too


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 15, 2015)

Jake....I think you should pick 3 southerners......go on, I dare you...........


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 15, 2015)

Actually kind of serious point but is this open to leftys as well?


----------



## Rooter (Jan 15, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Jake....I think you should pick 3 southerners......go on, I dare you........... 

Click to expand...

And then watch as they realise the fuel cost or flights would be higher than just going out to buy a new driver! LOL


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jan 15, 2015)

35 miles from my house... I've got to enter


----------



## Val (Jan 15, 2015)

Bad date for me unfortunately, best of luck everyone and thanks GM for the opportunity.


----------



## IanG (Jan 15, 2015)

I can walk there from home so I'm definitely interested


----------



## Keeno (Jan 15, 2015)

Well done GM.  Archerfield is a great setup, i'm sure the day will be top drawer!!


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Jan 15, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Actually kind of serious point but is this open to leftys as well?
		
Click to expand...

I'll double check with Nike if necessary once we've selected the three, but the Vapor is available in plenty of left handed models and lofts, so I don't see why not.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 15, 2015)

Haven't been a Nike fan since the VR  series.  Irons have been ok but none of the woods drivers or hybrids interest me.

Good luck to those that enter.  Best bit is the full fitting experience.


----------



## Bobirdie (Jan 15, 2015)

excellent opportunity GM


----------



## North Mimms (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm a Southerner, but great opportunity for the Scottish contingent. Enjoy!


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 15, 2015)

Great opportunity for someone.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 15, 2015)

IanG said:



			I can walk there from home so I'm definitely interested  

Click to expand...

I can walk there too. Best set off now...


----------



## Hendo007 (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm not a big fan of the Nike gear.......... honest......   

Since its only a wee drive along the road it would be rude not to throw my name in the hat.......


----------



## chrisd (Jan 15, 2015)

IanG said:



			I can walk there from home so I'm definitely interested  

Click to expand...

I could walk there too .......... in about 7 weeks!

Good luck to whoever gets the opportunity


----------



## Siren (Jan 15, 2015)

We Welsh members never get anything!!!!  ( Scots cant moan today!)

All Jokes aside its a fantastic opportunity and I wish everyone who enters the best of luck!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 15, 2015)

Siren said:



			We Welsh members never get anything!!!! 

Click to expand...

You lot get first dibs on all the best looking sheep


----------



## Naybrains (Jan 15, 2015)

45mins from my house, I'm out though for evermore because I won that bloody Mizzy thing 

Cue the ungrateful so & so comments :lol:

Joking aside, we'll worth entering as the Scottish Oven is very impressive :thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 15, 2015)

Very good opportunity GM well done, like the look off them, not far for me so I'm in ;0)


----------



## DanFST (Jan 15, 2015)

Too far for me, gutted! But I have been chatting to Alistair Brown at Archerfield and he has been incredibly helpful, really gone above and beyond to help me. So the lucky ones are in for a great day!


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jan 15, 2015)

Heard nothing but good reports about the new Nike offerings and a new Big Dog is what I could be doing with, the R11S is ready for the naughty step. The setup at Archerfield is also top class and a short drive so I'm in :thup:


----------



## TamG123 (Jan 15, 2015)

Damn, an opportunity I could actually get to but I've no chance of getting the day off work! 

Oh well, maybe the next one....


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 15, 2015)

The Nike facility looks proper nice and some good vibes coming out about the Nike Vapor range


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 15, 2015)

Just an hour or so from me, so I'm in. Drove past the Nike bit there when I went to the ladies Scottish open, looked nice. Here's hoping I'm lucky.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 16, 2015)

I love Nike so much I have NIKE tattood on my forehead.  Plus I have tattoos of Rory on one bum cheek and Tiger on the other, and one of Paul Casey on my neck. Keeping it classy. 

Also all my clothes are deliberately accessorized to match that 'yellowy green essence of radioactive material' colour they are using on the new Vapor range. Travel to the venue will not be a problem as I live in one of the big dustbins they have at Archerfield, eking an existence from the left over scraps people throw away.  So I'm in.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 16, 2015)

Great opportunity for someone. As the lucky recipient of a JPX850 I won't be entering but nice to see a forum opportunity up here! :thup:


----------



## matt71 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I love Nike so much I have NIKE tattood on my forehead.  Plus I have tattoos of Rory on one bum cheek and Tiger on the other, and one of Paul Casey on my neck. Keeping it classy. 

Also all my clothes are deliberately accessorized to match that 'yellowy green essence of radioactive material' colour they are using on the new Vapor range. Travel to the venue will not be a problem as I live in one of the big dustbins they have at Archerfield, eking an existence from the left over scraps people throw away.  So I'm in.  

Click to expand...

Ha ha quality


----------



## turkish (Jan 16, 2015)

Put my name in that hat- fingers crossed they want a hacker on board


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 16, 2015)

turkish said:



			Put my name in that hat- fingers crossed they want a hacker on board 

Click to expand...

I'm also hoping they need a "cross section of golfers"


----------



## LIG (Jan 16, 2015)

No need for another Driver - the JPX850 works like a dream! 

Now if we were talking Putter (or Wedges) then what's a few hundred miles! 



Well done GM!
Great opportunity for the more locationally-challenged forumites!


----------



## BrizoH71 (Jan 16, 2015)

Archerfield is only 30 minutes away by car for me, so foolish not to throw my hat in. 

Great opportunity, cheers Jake and GM for the chance.


----------



## Crawfy (Jan 16, 2015)

An upgrade to my Nike VRS was on the birthday list, and the Pro who I get lessons with was at the Vapor launch at Archerfield. He was blown away by the facility and performance of the clubs. Even if I don't win, I've promised myself a visit there. With a bag full of Nike sticks it would be rude not too.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 16, 2015)

My details are on the way , i just hope there's a makeup artist and a airbrush expert available before my video.


----------



## bigslice (Jan 17, 2015)

ach im in never played a nike club before


----------



## mcbroon (Jan 17, 2015)

How many free drivers are we allowed...? 

Having already received the JPX, I won't be entering this but good luck to those who enter - another great opportunity.


----------



## markyjee (Jan 18, 2015)

Put my name forward, was thinking of getting some up to date technology for the upcoming season, this would work out great


----------



## jamielaing (Jan 19, 2015)

This would be perfect, needing a new driver now! Entered.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 19, 2015)

Good luck to those entered, would be interesting to see the Nike set up at Archerfield.


----------



## Bobirdie (Jan 19, 2015)

Fingers and toes crossed


----------



## vkurup (Jan 20, 2015)

why is it always drivers?  If they did all the sticks, I would happy jump on a flight all the way up there.. 

I play a Covert and it is a great piece of kit. ..  Good luck to those who get in. look fwd to the reviews..


----------



## nickyj4 (Jan 21, 2015)

Im in, fingers crossed


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 21, 2015)

Been happy with my driver for a while but the last couple of weeks has seen an almost total disintegration of my ability to use it. New equipment always fixes these problems right?


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 21, 2015)

vkurup said:



			I would happy jump on a flight all the way up there..
		
Click to expand...

I should think so, the cabin crew take a dim view of people trying to get off halfway!


----------



## vkurup (Jan 21, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			I should think so, the cabin crew take a dim view of people trying to get off halfway!

Click to expand...

lol... have previously not followed thru.. but that was when I jumped out of a plane for a skydive..


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 21, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Northern Bias, its still 200 miles south of me

Click to expand...

Whats 200 miles north of you..


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm just going to preempt any mentions about this tomorrow morning and let you know because most of the golf industry (including Nike, Mike and Paul) are in Orlando, there may not be an instant post tomorrow once the lucky three have been selected from the entries.

At worst, the three selected to be fitted should be able to reveal themselves on Monday afternoon.


----------



## Bobirdie (Jan 23, 2015)

Good luck today lads


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Whats 200 miles north of you..

Click to expand...

whatever is between Shetland and Orkney


----------



## Rory130911 (Jan 26, 2015)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			I'm just going to preempt any mentions about this tomorrow morning and let you know because most of the golf industry (including Nike, Mike and Paul) are in Orlando, there may not be an instant post tomorrow once the lucky three have been selected from the entries.

At worst, the three selected to be fitted should be able to reveal themselves on Monday afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Jan 26, 2015)

Our lucky trio have now been selected, contacted, and have confirmed their availability. Apologies to the rest of you, but keep entering our opportunities, you've got to be in it to win it :thup:


----------



## turkish (Jan 26, 2015)

GODDAMIT ne:

LOL only joking guys well done- looking forward to the footage and reviews

When they gonna reveal themselves?


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm one of the lucky three... I'm speechless 

I'm also smiling like a dog with two tails 

I can't believe it, thanks so much to GM.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm one of the lucky ones aswell :whoo:

Can't wait, been banging on about these drivers for a while now, really excited about getting fitted for it!

Thanks very much GM, should be a great experience :thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 26, 2015)

I can stop nervously/excitedly checking my emails now. I hope the winners enjoy the whole process. I look forward to reading about it .


----------



## IanG (Jan 26, 2015)

.....and one more makes three - :clap:

Very excited to see how the new tech stacks up against the old.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Jan 26, 2015)

Well done chaps. :thup:

Didn't want a new driver anyway.


----------



## matt71 (Jan 26, 2015)

Congrats guys, looking forward to reading your reviews in a week or so


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 26, 2015)

Enjoy all- they drivers look the business.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Well done to the 3 of you!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 26, 2015)

Well done guys cant wait to see the reviews.
Looking for a new big stick myself for the new season.


----------



## lobthewedge (Jan 26, 2015)

Best cancel my hair and makeup appointment - ho hum!

Enjoy, Archerfield is a great setup.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Congratulations guys enjoy , I'm really so happy for you all .:smirk:


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jan 26, 2015)

Congrats guys. If it's anything like my iron fitting with Yonex you will all have an amazing time!!

Enjoy and look forward to reading about the experience and the drivers.


----------



## drewster (Jan 26, 2015)

COngrats to all 3 of you. Being a loyal Nike Golf fan i'm particularly keen to hear your reviews on the product and moreso the Archerfield Links facility.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 26, 2015)

drewster said:



			COngrats to all 3 of you. Being a loyal Nike Golf fan i'm particularly keen to hear your reviews on the product and moreso the Archerfield Links facility.
		
Click to expand...

The fitting centre there looks absolutely tremendous, should be a great experience getting fitted there.

At least it's not too long to wait, really looking forward to it


----------



## Bobirdie (Jan 26, 2015)

Congrats lads


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Jan 26, 2015)

Well done lads, I'm sure it will be top day, and the drivers look awesome too :cheers:


----------



## Val (Jan 26, 2015)

Well done lads, we'll get to see IanG in action with his at the Gailes and Jocko I'll be well impressed if you get more distance, you hit it far enough already.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 26, 2015)

Well done guys,and a big thumbs up to GM.


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 26, 2015)

Congrats chaps! Hope to see it at Aberdovey Ian!


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 26, 2015)

Well done guys! Not just a great experience with great clubs, but Archerfield is  meant to be an awesome place !


----------



## CMAC (Jan 26, 2015)

BTatHome said:



			Well done guys! Not just a great experience with great clubs, but Archerfield is  meant to be an awesome place !
		
Click to expand...

it is, pyramids of decent range balls and a grass range:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 26, 2015)

So it's 2 jocks and a northerner for this one? Happy days, that should stop them whinging about all the southern opportunities for a while  

Joking aside, well done lads hope your new toys turn out to be the business    :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 26, 2015)

CMAC said:



			it is, pyramids of decent range balls and a grass range:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm getting depressed now,  at my age i need something knitted for me not fitted. :rofl:


----------



## IanG (Jan 26, 2015)

Val said:



			Well done lads, we'll get to see IanG in action with his at the Gailes and Jocko I'll be well impressed if you get more distance, you hit it far enough already.
		
Click to expand...

That assuming it proves more controllable that my old titleist 907 which has been behaving itself remarkably well of late. Maybe it saw my lingering glances at the shiney new 915s and decided to make an effort.   

Intrigued to see how much technology has moved on, and how much help driver fitting can be. Can I get one that is immune to  East Lothian wind please?


----------



## Val (Jan 26, 2015)

drive4show said:



			So it's 2 jocks and a northerner for this one? Happy days, that should stop them whinging about all the southern opportunities for a while  

Joking aside, well done lads hope your new toys turn out to be the business    :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nope, all Scottish its just one lives in the NW


----------



## chellie (Jan 27, 2015)

Well done all of you 

We already need to use binoculars to see where Iain's drives go now so lord knows what we'll do if he gets even more distance with this one


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jan 27, 2015)

IanG said:



			and how much help driver fitting can be
		
Click to expand...

This is what interests me the most. I can pick up a club, hit it and decide if I like it. That doesn't mean that it's the best a club could be for me.

Looking forward to meeting you guys :thup: I'm actually quite glad that you're both called Ia(i)n, because I'm terrible with names


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 27, 2015)

Looks like the Truth is coming out about Jockos top bombin'. 
He's been playing it down for a while now calling himself a peashooter when all that have played with him know different.
I just hope the range is big enough!  With the perfect shaft he could be putting them in the Firth of Forth 

Enjoy it fellas,Sounds like a great day :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow.

Could stop there but I'll expand!

Never been to Archerfield before so when I rolled in this morning wasn't sure what to expect. It really is some place, you drive past the main house, extremely posh looking lodges and the spa before you get to the clubhouse and Nike fitting centre.

Met Jake and Gary Nicol (and someone else who's name I've forgotten!) in the bar for a coffee. Was good to hear the stories of when Rory had been there last year and how ridiculously good he is! I assured them they would see a different sport altogether with me in the fitting bay!! :rofl:

Made our way over to the fitting centre and were given out Nike golf shoes, shirt and jacket. New Lunar Control 3 shoes are very comfortable :thup:

I was in the first group and warmed up hitting the new Pro Combo irons. I know we weren't there for them but they are very impressive. Very compact and forgiving. Might have to have a closer look at some point.... 

Onto the drivers, and hit a few with my own first. I'm swinging as well as I ever have at the moment and the fitter, Ally, admitted he would have his work cut out to improve too much on distance but my own driver was spinning too much (high 3000's) and launching too low so would look to address that.

I started with the Speed head and a few different shafts (Elements (?), Aldila and a couple of Diamana ones). Interestingly this head with the Elements shaft felt the best to to me but gave the worst results!! 

The spin was still a bit high so moved to the Pro head with a few different shafts aswell. This is a great looking driver, smaller than the Speed version but plenty forgiving.

I was hitting this with the Diamana Blue shaft really well, spin was down in the low/mid 2000's and higher launch. Gained a few yards but the dispersion was very right with this and I was hitting it very consistently. Re-tried a few other combinations to make sure that was the best fit for me which it was :thup:

The set up there is incredible, 4 different screens showing all of the Trackman data in various forms and Ally was really good, explaining what he was looking for with each change then going through the results of each. Really informative and educational, the instant feedback on Trackman really helps understand what is happening, why and how it can be addressed (both swing and equipment wise).

After my fitting was playing around with the putters and we had group photos etc taken.

Was great to meet Paul (and dad) and Ian aswell, really nice gents and good to have a chat with them before/after the fittings, if you're ever in the North West give me a shout for a game. :cheers:

Sorry for the long post, really was a "Carlsberg" day, helped with the surroundings as Archerfield is an incredible place. Will need to go back and play there at some point.

Looking forward to getting the driver in a couple of weeks and getting it out on the course. 

Thanks to GM, was a great experience :thup:


----------



## IanG (Feb 3, 2015)

Back in front of the screen after a great day out courtesy of GM and the Nike fitting centre at Archerfield. Luckily for me this is only 5 mins up the road so a lie-in compared to a normal working day was a wee bonus. White and crispy at dawn and it continued that way all day - fortunately the three lucky Jocks arrived well layered up. 

After a welcome coffee to warm the insides we got kitted out in the gear Nike generously provided us in case we ruined any of the photos with clashing branding. The latest Lunar Control 3 shoes, a nice blue polo and a matching wind-cheater tidied us up nicely. Even my glove was found worthy of replacing. 

The facility at Archerfield is really world-class, excellent service and plenty of space around to enjoy. We got down to business with European Tour coach Gary Nicol assigned to do my driver fitting while the other Iain had his done in the other Trackman bay. After warming up with a few hits with my Titleist 6 iron which I had smuggled in, I hit a few balls with my current Titleist 907 driver to get a baseline on the trackman stats. It was no surprise to me to see that I was hitting down on the ball instead of on the upswing, as my local pro has been telling me that regularly! Gary seemed very keen to fix that before we proceeded too far with the fitting. So I started with the stock shaft VaporSpeed head and we spent 20 mins in a mini-lesson which was great. Really interesting to hear another take on my swing and see that reflected in the trackman numbers. Eventually after a number of tweaks, all of which were well explained, I managed a few positive angle of attack numbers and could see the benefit on the carry numbers. 

Having got to that point we tried the VaporPro head which looked much nicer  (to me) behind the ball and gave a bit more feedback on the strike (and the mis-strike).  At that point we started to play with some shaft options, the original one Gary had chosen felt a little light and whippy, and the next was too heavy, and finally we found one in between which felt right. Iâ€™m almost ashamed to admit that I donâ€™t remember exactly which one it was as there were so many more interesting things to talk about that the model numbers. Hopefully the trackman improvements can translate onto the course when the new big stick arrives in 2-3 weeks time. 

After the fitting I hit some balls while Paul had his fitting and then a nice lunch in the very comfortable Archerfield clubhouse rounded out a great morning. 

Thanks to GM, Jake, the Nike staff and my co-winners Iain and Paul ( and his Pa) for making it a very enjoyable experience


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 3, 2015)

Some pics I took


----------



## chellie (Feb 3, 2015)

Sounds like a great day. What distances did you get Iain with the new driver.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 3, 2015)

chellie said:



			Sounds like a great day. What distances did you get Iain with the new driver.
		
Click to expand...

Only a few yards more but much more consistent. Less spin aswell so much better in the wind than my current one.

Was much straighter so will use driver more often this summer when the rough is crazy again!!


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Sounds like a great day guys.  Archerfield is indeed an impressive set up although I haven't seen the Nike Lab.

Great photos on FB too and nice touch to also be given a new Nike wardrobe


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 3, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Some pics I took





























Click to expand...

Now that's just teasing! Glad you had a top day fellas! Had a waggle the other day and was mightily impressed! Looking forward to seeing it in action!!


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 3, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Only a few yards more but much more consistent. Less spin aswell so much better in the wind than my current one.

Was much straighter so will use driver more often this summer when the rough is crazy again!!
		
Click to expand...


C'mon mate. You know we need the numbers :fore:


----------



## Val (Feb 3, 2015)

Looks superb fellas


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 4, 2015)

Just to reiterate what Ian and Iain said... what a day  The whole Archerfield complex is just magnificent, and the Nike fitting centre is amazing. Many thanks to Jake and the GM team, John, Ally and Gary from Nike and the PR lady from Archerfield who's name I forget 

I turned up at about the same time as Ian and Iain, and was given the Nike goodies as per the other fellas. As I was last to be fitted, John suggested that I have a putt on their indoor putting green and to have a go with any of the putters that I fancied. So I did, and decided that I NEED one of them in my spare room :rofl:

Anyhoo, down to my fitting with Ally. I had a few warm up swings with a Vapour 7 iron that felt quite nice, then onto the drivers. I hit four or five balls with my current K15 and then had a chat with Ally about it. Trackman is illuminating, and there's no way to hide from this... I hit it MUCH shorter than I thought, and the dispersion was all over the place, however Ally mentioned that my smash factor was good (between 1.48 and 1.52 on most hits). The launch rate and spin were quite low (about 4.5* and 2000rpm), so Ally handed me a Vapour Speed with the stock Fubuki shaft and asked me to hit a few more. This was quite a lot straighter, even on miss hit shots, while being just as 'long' as my K15.

We went through a few different shafts, but none felt or gave as good numbers as the first. After this, Ally tweaked the loft up a bit, as the launch angle was still a bit low, and this gave some improvements again.

I found the whole experience fascinating, and would have loved to be able to spend the whole day there. It's probably a blessing that it lasted an hour, because I seemed to have hurt my left shoulder blade. I'm clearly not used to hitting 30 or 40 drives in an hour 

Once again, many thanks to all involved. Your hospitality and generosity were amazing, Ian and Iain were great company and this all adds up to a day that I'll never forget


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 4, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Some pics I took





























Click to expand...

Am surprised you didn't pass out looking at all those shiny things!

Glad you all had a good one


----------



## chellie (Feb 4, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Only a few yards more but much more consistent. Less spin aswell so much better in the wind than my current one.

Was much straighter so will use driver more often this summer when the rough is crazy again!!
		
Click to expand...

So 500 yards then


----------



## matt71 (Feb 4, 2015)

Wow looks like you had a superb time. Look forward to read the reviews of the drivers once you get them. Out of interest did you all get fitted for the same model and if not was there a major difference in them?


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 4, 2015)

Looks like you had  a cracking day lads. Ive hit both the Speed and the Pro version with the same Diamana shaft and the flight is total different, the Pro has a cracking boring flight while the Speed has a much higher flight, both versions were so easy to it.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 4, 2015)

Good write up glad you enjoyed it looks like Nike really look after you.
A cracking GM start to the new year.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 4, 2015)

StrangelyBrown said:



			It's probably a blessing that it lasted an hour, because I seemed to have hurt my left shoulder blade. I'm clearly not used to hitting 30 or 40 drives in an hour 

Click to expand...

Just to expand on this. I now hurt everywhere, so much so that I've signed up to a golf fitness and flexibility class :rofl:


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 4, 2015)

And here's some photos of the putting area...


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 4, 2015)

StrangelyBrown said:



			And here's some photos of the putting area...















Click to expand...

Have you lost weight fella? I'm sure you were a touch bigger before...


----------



## CMAC (Feb 4, 2015)

Looks a great day- just saw the Rick Shiels reviews of the 3 heads- def on my radar.

Can I ask what the three of you;
Used as drivers before?
What your SS was
Anyone know the sizes of the heads?


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 4, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Have you lost weight fella? I'm sure you were a touch bigger before...

Click to expand...

Very kind of you to notice, dear boy  was 15st 10lbs, now 13st 4lbs 




CMAC said:



			Looks a great day- just saw the Rick Shiels reviews of the 3 heads- def on my radar.

Can I ask what the three of you;
Used as drivers before?
What your SS was
Anyone know the sizes of the heads?
		
Click to expand...

Previously was a Ping K15
SS was 88mph 
Vapour Speed that I was fitted for is a 460cc head, not sure about the other two heads.


----------



## IanG (Feb 4, 2015)

CMAC said:



			Looks a great day- just saw the Rick Shiels reviews of the 3 heads- def on my radar.

Can I ask what the three of you;
Used as drivers before?
What your SS was
Anyone know the sizes of the heads?
		
Click to expand...

Titleist 907
SS was 96mph
Both Speed and Pro heads are 460cc


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 4, 2015)

CMAC said:



			Looks a great day- just saw the Rick Shiels reviews of the 3 heads- def on my radar.

Can I ask what the three of you;
Used as drivers before?
What your SS was
Anyone know the sizes of the heads?
		
Click to expand...

Speed and Pro are both 460 just shaped differently. Pro looks much smaller than the Speed at address. Flex is 420/430.

I have been using a Ping G25, ss was 100 +

Pro brought down the spin and improved the launch over my G25, it has felt a bit "spinny" so got exactly what I was looking for

I was mightily impressed with both drivers, happily play any of them. Well worth having a hit.

As an aside, the Pro Combo irons were absolutely superb, I'll be trying them again I think.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 4, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Speed and Pro are both 460 just shaped differently. Pro looks much smaller than the Speed at address. Flex is 420/430.

I have been using a Ping G25, ss was 100 +

Pro brought down the spin and improved the launch over my G25, it has felt a bit "spinny" so got exactly what I was looking for

I was mightily impressed with both drivers, happily play any of them. Well worth having a hit.

As an aside, the Pro Combo irons were absolutely superb, I'll be trying them again I think.
		
Click to expand...

Oh you are just so bloody coy aren't you?   Little old peashooter Jocko....


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 4, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Oh you are just so bloody coy aren't you?   Little old peashooter Jocko....

Click to expand...

#peashooter

#mythbusted

:ears:

You hit the Nike irons before buying your Mizzies recently? I liked them very, very much.......


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 4, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			#peashooter

#mythbusted

:ears:

You hit the Nike irons before buying your Mizzies recently? I liked them very, very much....... 

Click to expand...

I'm actually off up to Clarke's in a bit to try out some of the new range.. They are very very pretty, and getting some great reviews.. I'm not sure I can bear to stick a regular shaft in them though (now that I've joined the ranks of the spaghetti shafts)...


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 4, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I'm actually off up to Clarke's in a bit to try out some of the new range.. They are very very pretty, and getting some great reviews.. I'm not sure I can bear to stick a regular shaft in them though (now that I've joined the ranks of the spaghetti shafts)...
		
Click to expand...

You'll like them I reckon.

Halfway house between the Amp Pro and Forged IMO. Much nicer looking than the Amp Forged but more forgiving than the pros. I was hugely impressed. Had the older Pro Combos and these were much nicer......

I did say I would be keeping these Cobra irons.......


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 4, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			You'll like them I reckon.

Halfway house between the Amp Pro and Forged IMO. Much nicer looking than the Amp Forged but more forgiving than the pros. I was hugely impressed. Had the older Pro Combos and these were much nicer......

I did say I would be keeping these Cobra irons....... 

Click to expand...

Yeah, but absolutely no one believed you.....


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 4, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Yeah, but absolutely no one believed you.....
		
Click to expand...

I've had them about 6 months.

That's about 5 months longer than your iron sets last!!!! :ears:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 4, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			I've had them about 6 months.

That's about 5 months longer than your iron sets last!!!! :ears:
		
Click to expand...

T'is true, but I don't claim otherwise.. One magical day I will find a set of irons that suits my horizontal swing.. Until that day, I'll keep looking.....


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 4, 2015)

Im off to try the range on Tuesday just booked a fitting.
Think I will go Driver,3 wood,rescue as preference as happy with my Ping irons.


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Feb 4, 2015)

Here's the tale of the tape for you data lovers. These are the post fitting stats, the improvements will be revealed in the piece in the mag in a few months.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 4, 2015)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			Here's the tale of the tape for you data lovers. These are the post fitting stats, the improvements will be revealed in the piece in the mag in a few months.

View attachment 13803

View attachment 13804

View attachment 13805

Click to expand...

Cheers Jake- that's useful


----------



## IanG (Feb 4, 2015)

I think Jake means pre-fitting stats ! At least for mine they are.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 4, 2015)

My swing speed is respectable for a 65 year old.

It's just a shame that I'm 32 :rofl:


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 4, 2015)

StrangelyBrown said:



			My swing speed is respectable for a 65 year old.

It's just a same that I'm 32 :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Bit like my hairline :rofl: :angry:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 4, 2015)

Jake O'Reilly said:



			Here's the tale of the tape for you data lovers. These are the post fitting stats, the improvements will be revealed in the piece in the mag in a few months.

View attachment 13803

View attachment 13804

View attachment 13805

Click to expand...

come on jake remember  forum distances!    the driver stats not the 7 irons to warm up   ........


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Feb 4, 2015)

IanG said:



			I think Jake means pre-fitting stats ! At least for mine they are.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Ian I did you a massive disservice there posting your before with the other two afters!! Here's you proper after revealing a 14 yard distance gain!


----------



## CMAC (Feb 4, 2015)

IanG said:



			I think Jake means pre-fitting stats ! At least for mine they are.
		
Click to expand...

thats even more interesting- your SS is down with the Nike but up on distance gained:thup: hope for us all as we shuffle into mature years and slower swings:mmm:


----------



## markyjee (Feb 4, 2015)

Glad you guys enjoyed your day, looks like they have an awesome setup although I wouldn't expect anything less with some of the reports I've seen / heard.


----------

